# zusammenbau m3 links passen nicht mehr



## Deleted 132705 (9. Dezember 2015)

hab nach entlackung mein m3 heute zusammenstecken wollen, aber nicht eine verschraubung der links passt. die paßscheiben sind allesamt zu dünn... hatte vorher unten ganz dünne montiert, wenn ich die einbaue, hab ich massives spiel oder ich drück die links zusammen. am oberen link schwingenseitig passt es soweit, nur oben rahmenseitig will das auch so nicht hinhauen wie es sollte... hat damit schonmal einer probleme gehabt? vermute mittlerweile das da vom vorbesitzer aus gepfuscht wurde vom feinsten...


----------



## steiltyp (10. Dezember 2015)

Am unteren Link hatte ich das so ähnlich auch, da hatte der Vorbesitzer irgendwelche dünnen Scheibchen drunter (nicht orginal), nach dem Lagerwechse hatte ich dann Spiel - da musst du dir einfach in einem guten Metallwarengeschäft was passendes holen oder mit mehreren Dünnen arbeiten. Am oberen Link sollte mit dem orginal Spacer eigentlich alles passen - da muss man eigentlich eher plan schleifen weils so knapp ist ... sind da deine Lager ordentlich im Link eingepresst?!
Ich rede allerdings von meinem M6 - sollte jedoch nicht so grundlegend anders sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2015)

oben sitzt das ganze sehr straff... da musste ich schon bissl tricksen um das ganze montiert zu kriegen. unten hab ich minimal unterschiedlich dicke spacer gehabt, dort hab ich die schwinge nun ausgemittelt und je einen dünnen und einen "dicken" montiert.

lager sind alle ordentlich verpresst, nur waren die vorher mit viiiiel lack sowie kleber montiert. wie gesagt, gepfusche vom feinsten. könnt ich wie wollte, würd ich dem das ding um die ohren hauen...


----------



## iRider (11. Dezember 2015)

Haben die neuen Lager denn gepasst und waren nicht zu lose? Normal montiert man nur mit Kleber und/oder Lack wenn man die Lagersitze verpfuscht hat.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Dezember 2015)

musste 2 der lager leider einkleben... zum kotzen. an sich sollte der rahmen verkauft werden... kann ich nun wohl vergessen.


----------

